# Green and White....



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Green and White samething........cant remember the name.

Anyway will the root in my medium gravel?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need a plant name or pic.


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

looks like a dwarf saggitaria but the leaves are outlined with white.....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Doesn't sound truly aquatic. But it should root if it is....... The plant sounds like crypt panatal but I doubt it unless you got it from 1 of the 40 aquarist who are keeping it locally (within the U.S.)


----------

